# Rocket Giotto Premium and Evoluzione



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I am delighted to be able to now offer these fantastic machines.....take a look!!http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Espresso-at-Home.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Feel free to look into Forum Advertising - you're likely to get better returns than just placing loads of random links throughout the site.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Done! Thanks Glenn!


----------

